# COC CPC seeks part time remote coding position



## Runnergirl40 (Mar 27, 2016)

I am an experienced COC CPC with over 7 years (5 years experience working remotely) experience in pro-fee E/M auditing and coding seeking a remote part time position. 

Please respond and I will be happy to forward a resume for your review.

Thank you


----------



## CLBLUE (Mar 29, 2016)

*Part time coding remote work*

HI 

I read your post and would like to discuss a few opportunities we have.  Please send your resume to cblue@caduc.com


Thank you


----------



## rbandaru (Apr 20, 2016)

*Remote coding position*

Please forward your resume to smartin@amshealth.com


----------

